# Some new fish



## ejhart (May 13, 2007)

I just got these in this last tuesday. They are Paretroplus menarambo at 1.5" each. Just thought you guys would find their juvie coloration interesting, as most of the pics of them around are of adults. I'll get some better pics using flash and such later on and will keep updating this thread as they grow so keep a look out.

Without further delay here they are, click on the pics to see full size.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

cool fish....how do they look when grown to adults?


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Some great looking pictures and interesting looking little fish! They look cool.


----------



## ejhart (May 13, 2007)

BRANT13 said:


> cool fish....how do they look when grown to adults?


Here's a link with some pictures of adults http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aq ... rambo.html



FishAreFriends said:


> Some great looking pictures and interesting looking little fish! They look cool.


Thank you, they really are very cool specially their personality. They like to all shoal together. Yesterday one of my pleco was hanging out on the front glass and they all went to check him out. The Pleco started sliding sideways across the tank, and the menarambo proceeded to follow him all the way across the tank like he was part of their group. It looked a lot funnier than it sounds lol. Too bad I didn't have my video camera handy, woulda made a great video.


----------



## ejhart (May 13, 2007)

Here's a couple more pics of these guys I took today. Used the flashes this time so they are much clearer and more detailed.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

awesome fish...and very interesting facial strcuture


----------



## carcinoma (Feb 21, 2008)

Those are some pretty rare Madagascar cichlids. Very good buy! How many do you have?
I hear you have to keep them singly, or in a very large group, or else they'll kill each other...


----------



## ejhart (May 13, 2007)

I have 14 of them in a 180g, they are growing pretty fast too. Hopefully in the next month I'll be updating this thread with some new pics of them.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

cant wait to see em :fish:


----------

